# Lululemon Says Owners of See-Through Yoga Pants Should 'Bend Over'



## troubador (Apr 3, 2013)

> Perhaps as a part of its new quality control measures, which Lululemon has decided to implement in light of the scandal, Lululemon will hire some professional bender-overs and butt inspectors to go with them...
> Though Lululemon has pulled a bunch of the defective pants, expect this week's widespread panic to lead lots of women to ask the obvious question to friends in the yoga studio: _Can you see my butt?_ Lululemon has also put store employees on "high alert," Day said in the earnings call ? should any potential buyers need an extra set of eyes, apparently, or should there be some skin-tight, possibly see-through leggings in a Lululemon store.


Lululemon Says Owners of See-Through Yoga Pants Should 'Bend Over' - Rebecca Greenfield - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## DOMS (Apr 3, 2013)

I came into this thread on the unspoken promise of hot yoga-ass.


----------



## troubador (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

troubador said:


>



god I love yoga pants


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

love these pants...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Are Internet yoga asses substantially different than the standard ass found in a yoga class?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Are Internet yoga asses substantially different than the standard ass found in a yoga class?


nope... well kinda.
I dont care though. an ass doesnt need to be perfect for me to be creppy and gawk at it.


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

rofl


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



holy shit! dont mind if I do


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

like clothes only better.


----------



## troubador (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## troubador (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Apr 3, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>



Her ass is swallowing the pants whole, GODDAMN!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone posting more female pictures in (or out) of yoga pants will be repped.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## XYZ (May 2, 2013)

http://seriousfiver.com/2013-02-07-hot-girls-in-yoga-pants-2/hot-girls-in-yoga-pants-13feb7-22


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 2, 2013)

XYZ said:


> http://seriousfiver.com/2013-02-07-hot-girls-in-yoga-pants-2/hot-girls-in-yoga-pants-13feb7-22



great click even greater new avatar...I want to be that pillow.    Hot women in yoga pants : theCHIVE


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 2, 2013)

Yoga poses versus drunk poses : theCHIVE


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2013)

XYZ said:


> http://seriousfiver.com/2013-02-07-hot-girls-in-yoga-pants-2/hot-girls-in-yoga-pants-13feb7-22



NIIIIIIIIICE avatar, brother.


----------



## Curt James (May 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> great click *even greater new avatar...I want to be that pillow. * Hot women in yoga pants : theCHIVE



THIS!


----------

